# Rounded Square-1 (Stickering to determine solvability)



## Keman (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok I wasn't sure what to put in the Title ><. 

anyway I have a Square-1 I modded (pics below) and I was just wondering what your all thoughts are on stickering it. I know there a a few different ways you could do it, but I wasn't quiet sure on how they would effect the way it would be soulved if it would effect it at all?

I guess I'm just wondering what effect would the differn't ways of stickering it have on the difficulty of solving it. Like say Solid top/white bottom/yellow with 4 rows of 3 colors vs. 3 rows of 4 colors vs. 2 rows of 6 colors vs. whatever?

Yes I know it still needs more sanding/painting and what not plus it still has some of the original stickers on it but that will come later.



Spoiler




















Edit: Sorry if the pictures are to large (Fixed)


----------



## number1failure (Oct 12, 2010)

Can't see pics, is it my comp. or something else?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2010)

Less colors= easier, so really it's up to you. 12 different colors would make it a sq2


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 12, 2010)

Epic, I thought about this a while back in a dream =P

4 colours on the side to match it with the normal cubes


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 12, 2010)

please spoiler the images...my computer temporarily froze while trying to scroll past them


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd say in group of 3.


----------



## Keman (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok so lets say if I do go against stickering it all one color and then solving it by getting it back to its original shape, if it has 4 colors in pairs of 3 that means it would solve just like a Square-1 minus the shape shifting ofcourse right? Also sice the middle layer is the same shape inverted or not would that alter the parity's or would they still be there?

Edit: also would it matter how I sticker the middle layer pretaining to the slice placement I guess if I wanted it to be like the original Id place the slice 2/3 of the way in 2 of the colors, but would having it slice in the "breaks" between colors make it solve any differently? I want to say no since I could just turns the top and bottom layers arond to macth any way I'd like.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 12, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Keman (Oct 12, 2010)

After some sleep and looking at it a second time I realized that stickering it that way means it would solve like a Sq-2 not a 1 not sure how I missed that. =\


----------

